# 18v vs 28v/36v



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Im looking to get a nice cordless set piece by piece. I'm thinking to with the highest voltage since I want this set to last me a long time. Home and work use. Will a 36 volt drill really drill 2 times as hard as an 18? Or will it just last longer?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

A couple of years ago, I decided the 18V set ups are about the Best deal going,....
Any Less Voltage,+ the Power isn't there,....
The Higher Voltage units get quite Heavy in hand,.....
And,......
I manage to strip enough screws with the 18V,... I don't need Bigger......


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone else? Whats the advantage of higher voltage?


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

You really don't need anything more then 18 volts. I do just fine using a 5 year old 14.4 volt Makita drill. I use it for everything from 1/8" drill bits to 4" hole saws and I use it just about everyday for work, though I also use a 14.4 impact for all my screw needs. I have never found my drill to be under powered. The only reason to really go with a higher voltage then 18, is if you need some major torque.


----------



## chillpill (Apr 22, 2008)

Interesting. I'd be interested to see what some contractors have to say on this subject.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

chillpill said:


> Interesting. I'd be interested to see what some contractors have to say on this subject.


I am a contractor.


----------

